# Mossberg 185 KC 20ga.



## mwells353 (Oct 20, 2013)

Got it as a birthday present. A cousin of mine had it and never did anything to it so it needs some work for sure. It has a bubble in the barrel, and was wondering where I could locate a new barrel for it? I have found a 185 k barrel, but not a KC barrel. Other then the barrel I will be refinishing the stock, and putting a new pad. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Oct 20, 2013)

The K barrels should all be the same. There were slight changes made through the years but I believe the barrels are the same.

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufacturers/Mossberg-33399/Shotguns-37443/185K-41864.htm

Model K
3-Shot, Takedown, 20 gauge only (2 3/4-inch), 2 shell detachable magazine.  Weight 6 1/4 lbs, barrel, 26" with variable C-Lect-Choke with ventilated barrel.  Genuine AmericanWalnut Monte Carlo one piece pistol grip stock with recoil pad
Model 185K Bolt Action. Produced only in 1950

Model K-A
Model 185K-A Bolt Action. Produced from 1950 - 1955

Model K-B
Model 185K-B Bolt Action. Produced. 1955 - 1963

Model K-C
Change to trigger and safety lever
Model 185K-C Bolt Action. Produced. 1963 - 1964


Model K-E
change to butt plate.
Model 185K-C Bolt Action. Produced. 1964 - 1964


----------



## mwells353 (Oct 20, 2013)

thankyou for the reply will pick up that one then.


----------

